# Pic Practice



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyways, thats my 40Breeder that has been running for about 3 weeks right now. You can see the massive amounts of Frogbit in that tank. The roots reach pretty far down so I was thinking of keeping shorter plants and let the roots from the Frogbit fill the rest in. Or just giving the stuff away. It grows so fast.


----------

